# Experts on maple sugar buys



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2015)

Best place to buy for cure. Seen 1# blocks.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 23, 2015)

?


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2015)

Maple sugar for bacon rub.


----------



## bladebuilder (Jan 23, 2015)

I get mine from Quebec. Granulated maple sugar $12 per pound.


----------

